# Technical Question



## Rayines

I can't use the smilies on the right. I can only use the Post Icons. Do you know if it has anything to do with the configuration? 
Over the Smilies it says:   
"Close Current Tag  (x)
 Close All Tags       (x)"


----------



## vachecow

Just checking if mine work..


----------



## mjscott

Go to "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the message. It will give you a pull-down menu to use the "smilies."


----------



## Rayines

Thank you, mjscott, but look how I have my configuration: I think "Disable smilies..." must not be selected, must it? I can neither use all the authomatics for bold, quotes, etc, nor the attachement (I tried to add one now, and I couldn't). Any idea? THANKS!!

Additional Options :
Miscellaneous Options

[x] Show your signature
[x] Automatically parse links in text
[ ]Disable smilies in text (this one isn't selected)


----------



## Rayines

Hallo: no solution to my problem. I've tried two places: one, the one I mentioned in my previous mail (I select, or not, "disable smilies in the text", and it's the same). The second place, in the "User Control Panel" >>>>>"Miscellaneous Options": there're three possibilities, depending on the browser, it says. I selected the second: "Standard Editor. Extra formatting controls". I always had it selected, and a time ago it worked....Any idea?


----------



## Rayines

Well, I could only do it going to "Display Modes", then to "Posting Rules", finally clicking on "Smilies", and then copying and pasting.

   Warn 
 
       Arrow


----------



## mjscott

Also, Rayines,
Things are not as simple for me, either, since downloading my newest upgrade from Microsoft. I can no longer see avatars, as my new "security" thinks that one of you wil sabotage my computer with your avatar....
grrrrrrr!


----------



## mkellogg

I don't think I have the answer, but try switching to the WYSIWYG editor or back from it.  The other editor might work better for you.

Mike


----------



## Rayines

YES!!, now I can edit the letter (never before), and click the smilies above.
We never stop learning, hahaha!!
THANKS


----------

